# Wrackangeln in Belgien



## Gohann (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freunde der Wrackangelei! Ich habe mit großem Interesse die Berichte über die Wracktouren mit der Valkyrie und ans Gelbe Riff mitverfolgt.
Ich muss sagen mir hat das Herz gebrannt. Ich hoffe das ich  irgendwann mal an solch einer Tour teilnehmen kann. Ja Hochseeangeln, besonders das Wrackangeln ist meine große Leidenschaft. Ich habe damit 1979 als 15 jähriger begonnen. Damals noch vom Kutter aus. Wir fuhren von Oostende aus 2 Stunden raus und los gings. Im Laufe der Zeit hat sich einiges geändert. Der Fischbestand wurde weniger und man musste schon weiter raus. Die kleinen schnellen Boote kamen und mit ihnen kam der Fangerfolg zurück. Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich zig Urlaube an der Belgischen Küste verbracht, dort gute Freunde gefunden, Ferienwohnungen auf Jahresbasis gemietet und dadurch viel erlebt. Ich habe dieses Thema nun eröffnet weil auch einige Fragen aus dem Valkyrie Thema kamen. Wer Lust hat kann gerne Fragen. Ich muss noch dazu sagen, ich musste aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen jetzt einige Zeit Pausieren, bin also nicht auf dem neuesten Stand was Fangergebnisse oder Köderempfehlungen betrifft. Trotzdem helfe ich gerne. Ich bin schon auf fast jedem Boot rausgefahren, was von Nieuwpoort oder Oostende ablegt.:q

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Gohann (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Ich möchte als erstes mal auf die Fragen aus dem anderen Thema eingehen. Frage war kombinierte Tour 7.30 Uhr -17 Uhr Dorschtour 18 Uhr- 22 Uhr Seezungentour. Ausfahrt von Oostende aus. Lieber esgolf, es dürfte sehr schwierig sein solch eine Tour zu machen. Die Seezungensaison in Belgien geht von Mitte Mai bis Mitte Juli! Der Anfang fällt meist in die Zeit der Algenblüte. Da ist das Wasser selbst 30 KM weit draußen grün wie Jauche und voll von absterbenden Algenpollen. Aktive Räuber wie den Dorsch ziehen ins frische saubere Wasser weit draussen auf die Nordsee. Plattfischen, die sich sowieso in den Grund eingraben mach das nichts. Sie sind auch dann gut zu fangen und halten sich in Bereichen auf , die von den Booten gut zu erreichen sind. Weiterhin glaube ich nicht, das ein Skipper oder Bootseigner 2-3 Stunden zurück fährt um ein paar Kunden auszutauschen und wieder rausfährt, bzw von 7.30 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr an einem Stück auf See bleibt. Das Plattfischangeln ist Ankerfischen mit einem zu 2/3 besetzten Boot. Dann darf jeder Gast mit 2 Ruten fischen. Die Seezungentouren die ich gemacht habe, liefen von 18.00 Uhr bis 4.00 Uhr am nächsten Morgen. Das bedeutet 80-100 Wattwürmer oder Zagers für den Trip. Bei 5€ pro Paket macht das bis zu 50 € Nebenkosten pro Mann. Ich habe diese Touren immer in einer Woche Urlaub im Juni gemacht und habe mir die Würmer über Tag selbst gegraben. Ausserdem die Plattfisch touren , die im Moment laufen haben  Schollen, Klieschen und Flundern als Beute.

So nun zur Marcella!

ich bin mit dem neuen kleinen Boot noch nicht gefahren. Die Leute auf dem Kutter waren immer bemüht ihre Kunden an den Fisch zu bringen. Bei den angegebenen Fahrzeiten bin ich etwas skeptisch. Denn die Boote der Marcellaflotte liegen in einem hinteren Hafenbecken. Das bedeutet man muss unter einer Hebebrücke durch und zusätzlich eine Schleuse passieren. Das kann schon mal 1 Stunde dauern. Ausserdem sind die Anfahrtswege von Oostende aus einiges länger als von Nieuwport aus. Das selbe zurück. Macht unter dem Strich unter guten Bedingungen 4 Stunden Angelzeit. Der Bootseigner, der meist mit raus fährt hängt auch gerne mal eine Stunde dran, wenn es zum Schluss gut läuft.

Hoffe ich habe schon etwas geholfen. Wenn etwas unklar ist bitte nachfragen.

Gruß Gohann


----------



## snofla (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*



Gohann schrieb:


> ich bin mit dem neuen kleinen Boot noch nicht gefahren. Die Leute auf dem Kutter waren immer bemüht ihre Kunden an den Fisch zu bringen.
> Hoffe ich habe schon etwas geholfen. Wenn etwas unklar ist bitte nachfragen.
> 
> Gruß Gohann



hi Gohann 

Erfolg wollen wir alle..............#6

erst mal besten dank für den Input und des eröffnen des trööts |:vik:


----------



## esgof (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

hallo gohann
mein fach wissen ist leider nicht so reichhaltig ich fand die idee den ganzen tag morgens erst auf dorsch dann auf seezunge zu angeln sehr gut.

wie waren denn deine touren die du auf seezunge gemacht hast hat es sich gelohnt die würmer selbst zu buddeln mit welchem boot warst du dann unterwegs.ich wäre sehr daran interessiert und bin auch bereit ein tag urlaub für würmer buddeln zu opfern

wenn die marcella aber vielleicht doch eine tour von 7.30 - 22 uhr macht dann ist das eine super XXL tour kannst du mir sagen ob die deutsch sprechen oder muß ich dort erstmal anrufen

gruß esgof


----------



## meet (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Hey,
ich find das gut, dass dieser Thread eröffnet wurde. Versuche immer 1-2 mal pro Jahr nach Ostende zu kommen und dann natürlich auch mit dem Schiff raus zu fahren. Am liebsten auf Dorsch.
Das nächste mal ist jetz vom 3. Weihnachtstag bis zum 3.1. , würde da auch gerne aufs Meer fahren. Hab aber keinen Anbieter gefunden (zumindest keinen mit einem einigermaßen großen Boot, wo man den Wellengang besser übersteht).
Hat jemand nen Tip?

Wäre echt dankbar!!

Grüße  Matthias


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Hallo Matthias, evtl ist hier was für dich dabei?


----------



## Gohann (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Hallo da bin ich wieder! Erstmal vielen Dank für die Blumen! Ich versuche Eure Fragen der Reihe nach zu beantwoten. also esgof die Leute von der Marcella sind Wallonen und sprechen Französich. Deutsch glaube ich nicht. Die Touren auf der Marcella hat immer mein Belgischer Freund organisiert der Flämisch und Französich spricht. Ich denke wenn Du 8- 10 Leute für eine Vollcharter zusammenkriegst lässt sich bestimmt eine XXL Tour absprechen. Nützlich sind auch die Hinweise von gps junkie. Sieh Dir mal die Homepage der Jonathan an. Mit den Booten war ich oft unterwegs. Kann ich jedem empfehlen. Die Dame am Telefon spricht Deutsch. Sie ruft oft am Abend vor der Tour zurück, um Bescheid zu sagen ob sie stattfindet oder ausfällt. Dann kann man in einem direkt Köder vorbestellen. Jonathan bietet im Juli und August Halbtagsfahrten auf Makrele an. Start 8.00 Uhr zurück 13.00 Uhr. Bedeutet für mich: Start 4.30 zurück !7.00 Uhr bei optimalen Verkehrsverhältnissen. Meine Touren auf Seezungen waren nie ohne Fang. Im Schnitt um die 20 Fische. Davon die Hälfte Seezungen. Der Rest Schollen, Klieschen, Wittling, Knurrhan oder kleinere Dorsche manchmal ein paar schöne Aale.

Zur Frage von meet: Wenn Du mit einem Kutter fahren willst versuch es mal unter www.Franlis.be Die kleinen Boote schaukeln aber auch nicht schlimmer als ei Kutter.

So ich hoffe ich konnte weitere Unklarheiten beseitigen. Kann leider nicht mit Fangfotos dienen, da ich erst seit diesem Jahr eine Digicam besitze. Köder und Montagen kann ich wenn gewollt einstellen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## meet (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Hi,
danke euch für die Tips.
Hatte frühzeitig bei den Betreibern der Franlis mal angefragt. Sie machen allerdings leider genau in der Zeit Urlaub.:c
Werd mich bei den anderen mal umhören.

Schönes Wochenende noch,

Matthias


----------



## Gohann (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Keine weiteren Fragen? Nix mehr unklar?#c

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## esgof (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

hallo gohann
hatte dir eine PN geschickt hast du keine interesse wäre super wenn es klappt 
gruß esgof


----------



## Gohann (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*



esgof schrieb:


> hallo gohann
> hatte dir eine PN geschickt hast du keine interesse wäre super wenn es klappt
> gruß esgof



Hallo esgof, ich versuche schon eine ganze Zeit meinen Freund in Belgien zu erreichen! Ich hatte ja geschtrieben, das er die Touren mit der Marcella immer gebucht hat, weil er Französich spricht. Er scheint aber über die Feiertage weg zu sein. Sein Handy ist auch abgestellt. Bitte hab noch etwas Geduld. Ich recherchiere auch noch nach Alternativen zur Marcella, da ich die in den letzten Jahren nur von Nieuwpoort aus gefahren bin. Von dort geht das viel einfacher und  man hat mehr Nettoangelzeit. Bis dann.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## esgof (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Hallo Gohann
Erstmal vielen dank für deine Hilfe.
Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn es ein anderer hafen oder boot ist.ich persönlich bin zwar nur einmal mit der valkyrie mit gefahren habe aber die anderen touren mit verfolgt.die waren leider genauso wie meine nicht so erfolg versprechend.endweder wird die tour abgesagt oder no drift no fisch deswegen hatte ich mich nach was anderem um geschaut.ich bin leider zu sehr verwöhnt von der blue wale die leider nicht mehr zum fischen fährt oder nur VIP mitnimmt 
was solls las dir ruhig zeit bin erstmal mit terminen versorgt 
Gruß Esgof


----------



## Gohann (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Hallo esgof,
das stimmt schon mit dem Spruch no Drift no Fisch. Allerdings hat das weniger mit dem Wind zu tun als mit den Gezeiten. Die sind in Voll- und Neumondphasen wesentlich stärker. Bedeutet, mehr Drift. Wenn Du dir mal die Terminkalender der Boote ansiehst, siehst Du das in Halbmondphasen wesentlich mehr freie Plätze zur Verfügung stehen. Selbst an Wochenenden. Die Fische sind bei Strömung wesentlich aktiver. Ich habe selbst an sehr guten Fangtagen schon Beissflauten von 1-2 Stundeb erlebt. Das war dann im stehenden Wasser von Ebbe oder Flut. das kann von einem Moment zum anderen passieren.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## esgof (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

hi
Das der Spruch stimmt habe ich schon bemerkt.
Bei dem anderem sind wir wieder bei dem Thema Fachwissen, bei mir sehr gering habe mir nicht so viel Gedanken darüber gemacht,bin einfach mit gefahren wenn platz auf dem Boot war.Bei Ruud hat es auch immer hin gehauen.vielleicht sollte ich es mir mal genauer erklären lassen wann man am besten raus fährt.
Kann das auch die Erklärung dafür sein das man auf dem Echolot ordentlich Fisch hat aber nichts beißen will.
Mich würde auch eine Wolfsbarsch  Tour sehr interessieren das was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe kam um die 200 Euro pro Nase die ich bei aller Liebe nicht bereit bin zu zahlen.
Kennst du  zufällig die ms coralia  
gruß esgof


----------



## Gohann (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Genau so ist es! Du kannst im Fisch stehen und der beisst nicht. Zum Fahren sind die Tage vor und nach Voll-und Neumondphasen die besten. Dann kann aber auch bei Ententeich die Strömung heftig sein. Noch ein Wort zum Wolfsbarschangeln. ich kenne die Coralia. Mit dem Skipper Phillippe bin ich gut bekannt. Touren mit ihm muss man oft schon ein Jahr im Voraus buchen weil er soweit es das Wetter elaubt immer draußen ist. Ich habe meine Touren mit ihm meist im Urlaub gemacht, weil ich als Einzelperson oft noch Platz bekam. Dann konnte es natürlich vorkommen, das ich zwei Tage hintereinander auf See war. Das gezielte Wolfsbarschangeln geht etwas anders als das Driftfischen auf Dorsch. Wolfsbarsche sind fast immer in Bewegung und halten sich um die Wracks herum auf. Also wird in der Nähe des Wracks geankert. Das Boot liegt dann so in der Strömung, das die eingeworfene Montage zum Heck Richtung Wrack heraustreibt.Die Montage wird seitlich ausgeworfen und treibt ab. Dann ist der nächste Angler dran, dann der übernächste. Der erste Angler geht zum Heck und bis an die andere Bootsseite bevor er wieder einholt. Dann fängt das ganze von vorne an. So ist gewährleistet, daß der Köder möglichst lange im fängigen Bereich ist. Dieses Angeln geht natürlich nicht mit 10 Mann. Deshalb fahren beim Barschangeln um die 4-5 Mann mit. Die müssen sich dann die Bootscharter teilen, die sonst 10 Mann teilen. Daher die hohen Preise. ehrlich gesagt ist mir das auch zu teuer, obwohl es die schönste Fischerei ist die ich kenne. Barschfänge beim Dorschangeln sind natürlich auch drin. Aber die Burschen sind sehr scheu und haben schnell raus, wenn etwas nicht stimmt. 

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Jan84 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*



Gohann schrieb:


> Keine weiteren Fragen? Nix mehr unklar?#c
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h



Hallo Gohann,

...wie ich erneut feststellen muss bist du ja wieder schwer am posten und um keine Info verlegen #r

du hattest erzählt das du schoneinmal eine Tour mit der "Albatros" gemacht hast. 

...wie waren deine Erfahrungen auf diesem Schiff??


Da hab ich noch eine Frage: Welche Schnur benutzt du beim Bootsangeln, müsste meine neue Multirolle(PENN Comander 30 LW ) noch mit einer passenden Schnur bestücken aber kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden in diesem Unüberschaubaren angebot. 
...Kommt es tatsächlich sogar auf die Farbe der Schnur an???
|kopfkrat

Gruß Jan :vik:


----------



## Gohann (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Hallo Jan,
springe gerade zwischen Kochtopf und PC hin und her. Du bekommst heute Abend noch Antwort.

Gru? Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Gohann (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

So Jan,
lass die teuren Eisele Pilker zu Hause. Bei 10-15 Abrissen pro Tour geht das zu sehr ins Geld. Such Dir bei ebay irgendwo Pilker von einigermaßen Qualität und tausch nur die Ringe aus. Oder sieh mal im Billigsegment von Gebr. Bode nach. Die Commander ist etwas übermotorisiert, denn die zu erwartenden Fische wiegen in der Regel um 3-4 Kg. Wrackangeln ist immer mit Tempo verbunden. Das bedeutet schnell unten sein und nach dem Abhupen schnell oben sein. Also schnell sinkende Pilker und eine Rolle die schnell alles wieder hoch holt. Ein Kutter driftet auch schneller als ein Kleinboot. Daher relativ dünne Schnur nehmen. Ich fische in Belgien Whiplasch Pro in 0,10 ner Stärke. Die ist noch nie gerissen. Einfach Spule mit 0.40 ger Mono unterfüttern und ca 130 m Whiplash auffüllen. da wird kein Abriss für Probleme sorgen. 130 m, weil eine Spule Whiplash 270 m Füllung hat. So sind damit zwei Rollen befüllt. Als Puffer binde ich per Allbright Knoten nach ca 1,5m 50 ger Mono vor. Meistens reisst bei einem Hänger das Monofil oder der Knoten.

So das war schon mal zum Anfüttern. Weitere Infos gleich.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Jan84 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*



Gohann schrieb:


> So Jan,
> lass die teuren Eisele Pilker zu Hause. Bei 10-15 Abrissen pro Tour geht das zu sehr ins Geld. Such Dir bei ebay irgendwo Pilker von einigermaßen Qualität und tausch nur die Ringe aus. Oder sieh mal im Billigsegment von Gebr. Bode nach. Die Commander ist etwas übermotorisiert, denn die zu erwartenden Fische wiegen in der Regel um 3-4 Kg. Wrackangeln ist immer mit Tempo verbunden. Das bedeutet schnell unten sein und nach dem Abhupen schnell oben sein. Also schnell sinkende Pilker und eine Rolle die schnell alles wieder hoch holt. Ein Kutter driftet auch schneller als ein Kleinboot. Daher relativ dünne Schnur nehmen. Ich fische in Belgien Whiplasch Pro in 0,10 ner Stärke. Die ist noch nie gerissen. Einfach Spule mit 0.40 ger Mono unterfüttern und ca 130 m Whiplash auffüllen. da wird kein Abriss für Probleme sorgen. 130 m, weil eine Spule Whiplash 270 m Füllung hat. So sind damit zwei Rollen befüllt. Als Puffer binde ich per Allbright Knoten nach ca 1,5m 50 ger Mono vor. Meistens reisst bei einem Hänger das Monofil oder der Knoten.
> 
> So das war schon mal zum Anfüttern. Weitere Infos gleich.
> ...



 ja das leuchtet ein, absolut!

....habe leider keine andere geeignete Rolle für diesen Zweck also muss diese ausreichen. 

Hatte auch an eine relativ dünne geflochtene Schnur gedacht, eine tolle idee mit der vorgeknoteten Mono. 
Dann packe ich am besten noch eine Ladung billige Pilker ein, habe zum glück auch noch einige auf Lager. 

|kopfkrat
Welche Erfahrungen hast du denn mit den Farben gemacht? 
...Denke Pilker in blau oder silberner Färbung dürften gute Ergebnisse erziehlen. Aber auf Dorsch gehn meiner Erfahrung nach knallbunte Köder am besten.

...habe neulich in einem Buch gelesen das die Farbe keinerlei einfluss auf das Fangergebnis haben soll....!? 

Was denkst du ??

...gudn hunger übrigens und Danke für die schnelle Antwort!! 

Gruß Jan :vik:


----------



## Gohann (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Die Farben spielen wirklich eine untergeordnete Rolle. Jedenfalls beim Pilker! Manchmal gibt es auch Tage wo orange gelb der Bringer ist. Aber mit den von dir genannten Farben liegst Du gut im Rennen. Sortier einfach alles aus was bisher nix gebracht hat und probier es aus. Für die Wrackdorsche heist es auch: Fressen oder Beute weg. Die Schnurfarbe hat in der Regel nur für den Wolfsbarsch eine größere Bedeutung. Der mag gelbe, orange und fluoriszierende Köder und Schnüre nicht so besonders. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Hast du keine schwere Spinn- oder Brandungsrolle die Du auf dem Boot einstzen kannst? Das bringt klare Vorteile!

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## esgof (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

hallo jan

wrack fischen mit pilker #d
wenn überhaupt nur mit einem einzelhaken als überbeißer, besser die haken ganz weg lassen 

ich angele immer mit den oktopus patanostern garniert mit wattwurm

zum blei die gieße ich selber bezugsquelle www.bleigussformen.de  meine formen die f14 und f54 

wenn du monofile am ende dran knüpfst hat es noch den vorteil das du in die schnur packen kannst wenn du deine fische rein holst bei dünner geflochtene kann es auch mal in die finger schneiden 

mfg esgof


----------



## Gohann (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Hi esgof,
ich kann den garnierten Beifängern nichts abgewinnen. Nicht das diese Methode nicht fängt, das Problem sind die Franzosendorsche die fast jedes Wrack bevölkern. Die stürzen sich auf alles. Du kannst die Montage sogar ruhig halten und sie stürzen sich giereig auf die Würmer. Das geht ebenfalls ins Geld. Ausserdem verdrallen sie meist beim Raufholen die doppelt gebundene Beifängerschlaufe derart, das die Montage gewechselt werden muss. Deshalb binde ich reine Naturködermontagen mit einer Mundschnur aus Amnesia, die sich wieder straffen lässt. Ich gebe Dir natürlich Recht, bei starker Strömung verzichte ich auch auf den Drilling am Pilker. Dann gilt es abzuwägen entweder Pilker mit oben eingehängtem Gummimakk+ einem Beifänger. Oder Hakenloser Pilker bzw. Blei + zwei Beifänger. Es ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, ein oder zwei einsatzbereite Montagen im Rückhalt zu haben. Vor Abrissen ist man nie sicher.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:

PS:Nicht das der Eindruck entsteht ich würde Franzosendorsche nur als lästige Wurmdiebe ansehen. Das Fleisch der kleinen Glupschaugen schmeckt hervorragend. Problem ist nur: Die meisten die man fängt sind gut Handlang und haben entsprechend wenig Fleisch auf den Rippen. Gut zu verwerten sind Exemplare ab 30 cm. Leider lassen sich die kleinen auch nicht zurück setzen und werden meist zu Möwenfutter.


----------



## esgof (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Hallo Gohann
Ich hatte mit meinem System die besten Erfolge bis jetzt.Wenn ich zweimal hinter einander Wrackratten hoch hole und sehe das die anderen auch welche dran haben lasse ich die Wurmgarnitur weg und angle nur mit den Gummibeifängern weiter.So brauche ich nicht großartig Montagen wechseln nur wenn es abreißt dafür habe ich aber sofort Ersatz parat.

gruß Esgof


----------



## Jan84 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Hallo ihr beiden, #h

habe gerade interessiert eure letzten beiden Posts gelesen. Habe noch nie beim Pilken einen Beifänger benutzt, möchte diese Technik aber auch mal ausprobieren... 

daher stellen sich mir folgende Fragen: |kopfkrat

 - Welche Fische beissen in der Regel auf solche Gummimacks?
 - Wie genau muss eine solche Montage aussehen? |bigeyes

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir das mal erklären könntet. Habe so meine Zweifel an diesen Dingern da ich mir auch dachte das die Gefahr sehr groß ist sich die Montage zu verheddern. Das wäre natürlich ärgerlich. 


PS: Vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Tipps bisher, ohne die ich sicher voll in die Anfängerfettnäpfchen getappt wäre!!! |licht 

Gruß Jan :vik:


----------



## snofla (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

hi Jan

ich hoffe es passt wenn ich dir auch was dazu sage oder schreibe,das mit den Pilkern sehe ich ne bisschen kritisch wenns dabei ums wrakken auf Dorsche geht..........beim wrakken auf Dorsch ziehe ich Naturmotagen die ich mir selber knüppe vor..........dann kommt ganz klar der Gummifisch der auch sehr gut fängt............. erst dann wenns auf Dorsch geht kommt der Pilker und das auch nur wenn das Wrak nicht recht hängerträchtig ist................ne ganz andere Funktion bekommt der Pilker wenns auf Wolfsbarsche geht da ist er unschlagbar am besten in den Farben silber silber grün und silber Blau und das ganze auch mal mit ner Fliege

die kleineren Boote ankern dann meistens 100-200mtr vorm Wrak und es wird zum Wrak hin gefischt das gehts einfach nicht anders ich häng unten mal ein Paar Bildchen dran



Gummifische mit Bleikopf von 80 - 130 Gramm
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/4641/fischli.jpg


Pilker für Wolfsbarsch mit vorgeschalteter 50-60 Mono ca 80cm lang​
http://img260.*ih.us/img260/6786/haring.jpg

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/3118/sharing.jpg


Naturködervorfach ohne Schnickschnack


URL=http://img532.*ih.us/i/naturvorfach.jpg/]http://img532.*ih.us/img532/9655/naturvorfach.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## Gohann (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Hallo snofla,
schön das Du was sagst. Wie in meinem Eröffnungspost schon geschrieben, bin ich nicht auf dem neuesten Stand was Köder betrifft. Ich habe bisher noch nie mit Gummifisch am Wrack gefischt. Daher wäre es schön, wenn Du etwas über die Führungstechnik schreiben würdest.

Hi Jan,
auf die Pilker/Beifängermontage gehen in der Regel Dorsche, Pollacks, Wittling, Franzosendorsch und im Sommer Makrelen. Ab und zu bleibt auch mal ein Wolfsbarsch hängen. Zur Führung ist zu Sagen: Mit oder ohne Beifänger, die Führung ist gleich. Ich stelle nacher noch ein Paar Bilder ein, denn bei der Makkmontage ist einiges zu beachten.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Gohann (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

So Leute , da bin ich wieder! Hat was gedauert, da ich neben meinem Job noch Katzenpfleger, Chef de la cuisinne bin und nebenher noch meinen Angelkeller ausbaue.

So Jan habe ein Paar Fotos gemacht-

Foto 1. Pilker mit oben eingehängtem Makk.
Zu beachten. Der Makk muss mit Sprengring in die obere Pilkeröse eingehängt werden und *nicht in den Wirbel! *

Foto 2.Pilker mit Oktopusbeifänger am Seitenarm.

Foto 3.+4 So wird der Oktopus in die Beifängerschlaufe eingeschlauft. Zum Schluss der Haken.

Foto 5+6. Der Makk wird in die Beifängerschlaufe eingebunden. Durch seine besondere Hakenform und den Wirbel über dem Öhr rotiert der Makk beim anheben. Eingeschlauft tut er das meistens nicht.

Ich hoffe ich kriege alle Fotos in einen Post.

Gruß Gohann#h​


----------



## Gohann (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Das letzte ging leider nicht mehr drauf! 
Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Jan84 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

|good:

Hallo Gohann, #h

vorab erst mal vielen Dank für die tolle Beschreibung und die Fotos!! 

Soweit sollte ich für meine Tour nun gut gerüstet sein aber eine Frage fällt mir ausgerechnet so spät ein:

Brauche ich in Belgien eig. zum Fischen am Meer (also zum Brandungsfischen) bzw vom Kutter aus eine Lizenz?? 
Abgesehen davon habe ich bis dahin auch meinen Fischereischein noch nicht fertig. Kann ich dort also überhaupt angeln ohne ärger zu bekommen??


...blöde Frage, da hätte ich mal vorher dran denken sollen!! #q

Gruß Jan :vik:


----------



## Gohann (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

Für das Meeresangeln, egal ob Brandung oder Kutter brauchst Du keine Lizenz in Belgien.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## snofla (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln in Belgien*

hi  Gohann

hab deine PM erhalten,ich schreib da was zu in den nächsten Tagen............/ wie führe ich mein Gummi


----------

